# Minnie, all healed and looking pretty!



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Isn't she adorble? :wub: She will be on petfinder soon for American Maltese Association Rescue. There is so much to say about this darling dog. What a lovely personality, cuddly and playful and not held back by having only one eye.  She's not as subdued as this photo would suggest.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my!! How precious!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Awww, she is beautiful.:wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

LOVE her!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh she is adorable!


----------



## Purple (Dec 6, 2012)

Omgoodness! She is soooo adorable.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Little baby. So cute. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

She is really really darling!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

What a beauty? Did they give her a prostethic?


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Love :wub:


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

She is beautiful. She will be adopted real quickly. :wub:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Awww! i hope she gets snatched up soon to her forever home


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Minnie thanks you for the compliments. :blush: She did not get a prosthetic. She came into the public shelter with her eye damaged, and the shelter vet tried to save it but was not successful. I don't know if a prosthetic was even a possibility, but at least now there is no ongoing need for care of that area. The groomer we use has ideas about how to groom her to make it less noticeable, but if she is adopted soon (as we hope), someone else can choose how to do that.  Maybe a floppy hat would suit her, too.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I rescued a one eyed Maltese mix 2 months ago and she is a VERY spunky little dog :heart: she will often crane her head to look at us  Any ideas on how to groom over the empty eye socket would be awesome! I am kind of curious about prosthetic eyes but I would be afraid it would irritate her, and I don't really see the point in spending the money on something so vain


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Aw sweet Minnie :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

CorkieYorkie said:


> I rescued a one eyed Maltese mix 2 months ago and she is a VERY spunky little dog :heart: she will often crane her head to look at us  Any ideas on how to groom over the empty eye socket would be awesome! I am kind of curious about prosthetic eyes but I would be afraid it would irritate her, and I don't really see the point in spending the money on something so vain


I'll let you know what the grooming ideas are. It may be to have a long topknot drape a bit forward.  

I think the prosthetic has to be considered and tried early on ... definitely couldn't be done now for Minnie.

I'm going to pursue floppy hat ideas ... at least for a picture. :biggrin:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mss said:


> Isn't she adorble? :wub: She will be on petfinder soon for American Maltese Association Rescue. There is so much to say about this darling dog. What a lovely personality, cuddly and playful and not held back by having only one eye. * She's not as subdued as this photo would suggest.*


I just had to laugh at that. She looks like the perfect little lap dog, thrilled to just sit there and look adorable. Not so much, huh? I love spunk. She's beautiful. I think the Veronica Lake look could work. Longer bangs over where that eye is. I hope she finds her home soon. She deserves it. :wub::wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

she is just precious!


----------



## piratelover (Nov 11, 2012)

So stinking cute. Hoping the best for her.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Minnie and a friend have weathered the recent heavy rains and are waiting for the yard to dry out.  (Actually I am the one waiting--I'm sure they'd be happy to run around in the mud! :biggrin: ) She should be on petfinder soon! In her description--that she likes other small dogs--and toys!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Here's what we may say about her on petfinder--or anywhere else.  I wish I had more and better photos, but she dislikes the camera so much, I feel I need the skills of a wildlife photographer! The picture on the patio was taken from inside the house. 



> Minnie is a cute, cuddly and playful spayed female Maltese who weighs about 6 pounds and is between 1 and 3 years of age. She arrived at a public shelter as a stray with an injured eye. The eye had to be removed, but she has recovered wonderfully in an AMAR foster home and doesn’t let anything hold her back. She is in good general health and was very cooperative with her recent grooming. She has fun playing with the other small dogs in her foster home, and she loves plush squeaky toys and a ball she discovered and claimed as her own. She is very agile and has scaled the tallest of safety gates, so she will do best in a home where she does not have to be confined. She enjoys spending time on the sofa with her favorite people, but jumping must be discouraged because her kneecaps are a little loose. Minnie is a darling, loving dog, who should have many happy years to come with a caring new owner and is well worth these considerations. No cats, large dogs, or small children, please.


----------



## Isabella's Mommy (Nov 20, 2012)

She is so precious. I thank God that she found you and will have a good home. Hugs to Minnie and you.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Thank you! :blush:

I see she's up on petfinder.com now! :chili:

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Sacramento, CA | Minnie


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I saw her on the FB page and I fell in love, she is so adorable! I had to show my boyfriend. I really wish I could adopt a Maltese right now, seeing so many pictures of them needing a home on the page breaks my heart . I hope she finds a forever family soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

She is just SO precious :innocent: I am sorry that she lost her eye. She deserves all the love in the world. It just breaks my heart at how many are in need. Thank goodness you are there to do the work so these little ones can be transitioned to a forever home. THANKS AGAIN!! :wub:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

She is adoeable!! I just want to snuggle her up!! Thanks for your great care Margaret!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Thank you. :blush: She is such a dear!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Minnie is adorable ... and, such a precious looking little fluff baby angel! :wub::wub:

There is no doubt in my mind that she will find her forever loving home very soon ... if not already.:wub::wub:


----------

